# giant piebald whitetail freak



## davduckman2010 (Dec 5, 2015)

check out this monster piebald buck that was found in a guys yard . it was brought in to my taxidermist to get mounted. they don't know weather it died in a fight with another buck or what they have had it around for a few years the dad of this one was hit by a car last year and was a full albino and was full body mounted and is on display in the town library. it was a lot bigger. theres a couple more like this one roaming the woods. this one was 11 points well over 250 lbs what a freak

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 15


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 5, 2015)

Crazy man!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 5, 2015)

Saw where a guy just sold one to cabelas for $13,000


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 5, 2015)

That's wild looking !


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 6, 2015)

For some reason, the bleeding heart gov't in my state decided to protect "all white deer". Pie-balds were not included. There was a big pie-bald buck that lived near town a few years ago. He had a brown patch on his forehead, but that was all the brown. Local residents knew him and when an archer pegged him you should have heard the whining. They tried to have him arrested but the deer was pie-bald so he has it on his wall now. Gary


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 6, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Saw where a guy just sold one to cabelas for $13,000


they estimate this selling price on this buck for 20 to 30 grand if he sold it. these bucks were in avon lake ohio no hunting they guarded the white one like it was a human

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## brown down (Dec 7, 2015)

man that is a freak and I would have def dropped the hammer on him if it stepped out. hell I would even shoot an albino one! there are quite a few of them down in west chester but for the most part are white and black! about 5 miles from here a 12 year old kid shot and killed a 10 point all black deer in muzzle loader a few years ago, and from what I understand they are the rarest of them all! I have heard rumors that there is another one roaming around, and yes I would drop the hammer on that one as well! not to big into the whole indian tales about killing them! I have to wager that the meat taste the same no matter the color of the hide. 

so the owner of the property gets to keep the buck? here in PA if you hit a buck with say your truck and you want to keep it you have to pay somewhere around $25 a point or the game commission takes it but you are allowed to keep the meat!!!?? kinda screwy if you ask me, you shouldn't have to pay for something that just wrecked your truck or car!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow what a monster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 7, 2015)

brown down said:


> man that is a freak and I would have def dropped the hammer on him if it stepped out. hell I would even shoot an albino one! there are quite a few of them down in west chester but for the most part are white and black! about 5 miles from here a 12 year old kid shot and killed a 10 point all black deer in muzzle loader a few years ago, and from what I understand they are the rarest of them all! I have heard rumors that there is another one roaming around, and yes I would drop the hammer on that one as well! not to big into the whole indian tales about killing them! I have to wager that the meat taste the same no matter the color of the hide.
> 
> so the owner of the property gets to keep the buck? here in PA if you hit a buck with say your truck and you want to keep it you have to pay somewhere around $25 a point or the game commission takes it but you are allowed to keep the meat!!!?? kinda screwy if you ask me, you shouldn't have to pay for something that just wrecked your truck or car!


the city cops gave this guy a tag its his do what he wants with it . me I would take that big ol sack of cash that cabelas would pay for it and do a kevin irish jig all the way to the bank here in ohio you hit or find it on your land its yours if you want it sounds like pa fish and game dudes are a little greedy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brown down (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't even want to get started on the greed of our state game commission! Unless I shot that thing I too would be selling it to the highest bidder. BTW has anyone heard of cabelas selling their franchise to bass pro shop? I have been hearing that they are in the works of selling which I don't know if thats a good thing or a bad thing, kinda leaning towards bad as they will have all of the large box stores then??????


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 8, 2015)

have not heard that there building a cabelas here in sheffeild 15 miles from me. bad news for my bank accountthat deer was roaming right up the street from were there building it. I quit hunting pa when they started charging 120 a tag and buck only during bow season how freaking dum was that 15 of us would travel to the shefeild for a week spend all that money and watch 50 does walking under you and see a couple bucks all week---- retarded we all quit going there so they lose all that money . saw a doe get hit by a car one night we stoped called the game warden ask if we could have the meat his responce was no you have to be a pa residence to keep a road kill just toss it on the side of the road again and the road crews will pick up the mess later again what a bunch of retards

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 10, 2015)

A friend of mine shot a doe with his bow and it ran out in the road and got hit by a car. He got down and went out and talked to the old lady that hit it and told her he had shot it. He was going to tag it but the old lady said she already called her son to come and get it. By law, it was hers. Gary


----------



## frankp (Dec 10, 2015)

I suspect, with the number of stores Cabela's is building right now, the rumors of them selling to Bass Pro is just that. Rumor. They seem to be opening stores all over the place lately. They're currently building 2 in VA, I hear. (I know of one for sure, the second may not be real.)


----------



## brown down (Dec 12, 2015)

thats a shame duck! why let that meat go to waste if there is someone there who is willing to take it! non resident tags in this state are insane! one of our guys is from NJ and a doe permit runs about $30 and about $100 for a back tag not including an ARCHERY stamp. maybe my state is like the rest and they are all greedy but all said and done with everything I hunt I drop about $150 or so every year as a resident..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 13, 2015)

lol my first ohio hunting licence was 3 dollars back in 1969 that was for all game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a tag on a rack from 62 or 63. I think it was a $1.50 $7.50 for an elk tag gone up a bit since then- Washington not all that friendly to nonRes second number is Non-res cost 434 for a non res deer tag. Yikes...
eer+Elk+Bear+Cougar License $95.50 $860.00 $95.50 $46.00 $46.00 $95.50
Deer+Elk+Bear+Cougar License W/discounted Small game license *** $117.50 $956.80 $117.50 $54.80 $54.80 $117.50
Deer+Elk License $84.50 $739.00 $84.50 $40.50 $40.50 $84.50
Deer+Elk License W/discounted Small game license *** $106.50 $835.80 $106.50 $49.30 $49.30 $106.50
Deer License $44.90 $434.30 $44.90 $21.80 $21.80 $44.90
Deer License W/discounted Small game license *** $66.90 $531.10 $66.90 $30.60 $30.60 $66.90


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2015)

Insane. I didn't even have to have a license or permit of any kind when I started fishing/hunting because I wasn't old enough to need one. I wonder if I act like I am still 6 if the warden will let me slide.

(fully expects smartass comments from the peanut gallery)


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Insane. I didn't even have to have a license or permit of any kind when I started fishing/hunting because I wasn't old enough to need one. I wonder if I act like I am still 6 if the warden will let me slide.
> 
> (fully expects smartass comments from the peanut gallery)



ACT???

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> ACT???



Sorry @Kevin the devil made me do it or @davduckman2010 take yer pic!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brown down (Dec 14, 2015)

damn you guys are old   hahahah when I first started hunting 23 years ago I think a bear and a back tag cost around $20 and a doe tag around $2 now they broke the state up into zones. I hunt 3 different zones so I need 3 different doe tags at $6.75 a pop. I drop at least $60 a year on doe tags. now I can't understand why these went up so much as they don't stock deer and have the overhead of raising them like they do fish or pheasants which they cut the stocking in half in my state! but at the end of the day I will continue to pay these prices to continue to fuel my addiction! I have a lot of pics from this seasons hunt! found so really weird stuff in the woods this year. like a small pistol safe on the edge of our land! either A. someone broke into someones home and robbed them and opened it in the woods or B. it could have been one of that lunatic Frien's stashes!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2015)

brown down said:


> damn you guys are old   hahahah when I first started hunting 23 years ago I think a bear and a back tag cost around $20 and a doe tag around $2 now they broke the state up into zones. I hunt 3 different zones so I need 3 different doe tags at $6.75 a pop. I drop at least $60 a year on doe tags. now I can't understand why these went up so much as they don't stock deer and have the overhead of raising them like they do fish or pheasants which they cut the stocking in half in my state! but at the end of the day I will continue to pay these prices to continue to fuel my addiction! I have a lot of pics from this seasons hunt! found so really weird stuff in the woods this year. like a small pistol safe on the edge of our land! either A. someone broke into someones home and robbed them and opened it in the woods or B. it could have been one of that lunatic Frien's stashes!!



Started hunting more then 55 yrs ago. Multiple tags??? then and now there is only 1 deer allowed.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Started hunting more then 55 yrs ago. Multiple tags??? then and now there is only 1 deer allowed.


dam 55 years ago  you used flint arrow heads didn't you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2015)

Dad started me hunting at 6 - he started me fishing though when I was old enough to walk. I can't even remember a time when I wasn't with my dad fishing.

Texas fishing & hunting laws have changed a bunch since then.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> dam 55 years ago  you used flint arrow heads didn't you


 Rocks!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2015)

Mike and his clan hunting when Mike was still a young man . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 14, 2015)

My buddy next door called me yesterday afternoon about 2 pm and asked me to help his 3 sons, seems like they all got an elk tag for the late cow hunt (flatlanders from down south) so I went over and find 2 cows on the trailer not gutted (they had never shot a thing didn't know how to gut them) and not tagged, two of the boys still in the woods tracking a wounded cow with the tags in their pockets, had to have Dad call them and make them come in and tag the 2 before I would touch them, long story short after all was said and done I ended up with a hind quarter a case of beer and a bottle of Crown also drank too much whiskey standing by the fire after I cut everything up but I had a blast!

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2015)

You done a good turn for them Joe and they learned something: always ask the experienced fellas what to do BEFORE you go out trying something you don't know a thing about!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

